# VB Beginners.. Main guidelines??



## //siddhartha// (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I would like you all to direct me to a good tutorial for a beginner who knows nothing about VB.. By clicking here and there, I hve made a good prog, but I need to learn it frm the BASICS.... HELP!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Get some(not one) books and follow that.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 4, 2005)

I learnt VB using Visual Basic6 Quick Reference (yellow book) small one!

Good one for beginners


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 4, 2005)

goto www.programmersheaven.com and u will never turn back..coz lots of this type of shit there...


----------



## imported_friends_for_all (Mar 7, 2005)

also try www.planetsourcecode.com . Really LoadeD 


...friends_for_all


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 8, 2005)

VB6 in 21 days
More VB6 in 21 days
VB6 Database How To
VB6 How To
MSDN

You will hardly ever need anything more for most basic to intermdiate programming.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Mar 13, 2005)

How about VB.NET? Surely, there will be some web tutorials which can help us learn to master it easily????


----------

